# Can't get SG to .996 - at .998. Do I wait?



## artieandgumbo (Jan 12, 2007)

Kit says to get the SG to .996 or below. Right now it's around .998/.999. Should I give it some more time?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 12, 2007)

What kit? Be very specific...brand & variety. That way maybe somebody who has made it before can comment.

What is the temperature?

Have you checked the calibration of your hydrometer? Should read 1.000 in plain water.

Steve


----------



## artieandgumbo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I'll get that info - I think my hydrometer is off - I know it's not at 1.000 in plain water.


----------



## Todd (Jan 12, 2007)

artieandgumbo said:


> Thanks. I'll get that info - I think my hydrometer is off - I know it's not at 1.000 in plain water.



Guys, does it really matter? This is a very, very small difference, how are you even reading that detailed on the hydrometer?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a decent article about calibrating your hydrometer

http://www.honeycreek.us/hydrocal.htm

Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Jan 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Guys, does it really matter? This is a very, very small difference, how are you even reading that detailed on the hydrometer?



With an SG of .998, probably not. It would be nice to know the temp of the wine and the type of kit.

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Jan 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Guys, does it really matter? This is a very, very small difference, how are you even reading that detailed on the hydrometer?


I wouldn't worry about the difference either!


----------



## cpfan (Jan 12, 2007)

Caplan said:


> I wouldn't worry about the difference either!




I would worry. Some of the kits that I make go down to .990 to .992. Others only to .994 - .996.

Thats why I wanted to know the exact kit. Of course if it's not a kit that I sell/make, I won't know teh answer.

Steve


----------



## Caplan (Jan 13, 2007)

The FG suggested by the kit was .996. 

Assuming it's in the first stage of fermentation (i.e. before de-gassing,finings,sorbates/sulphites added etc) then .002 isn't worth over-worrying about - it's not like it's at 1.002. It'll drop further as it's cleared and CO2 is released.


----------



## artieandgumbo (Jan 14, 2007)

My hydrometer was at 1.02 in normal tap water, so the kit is ready to go if I assume that 1.02 less where the SG is now .998 should be where .996 is. The kit is a French Chardonay from the Selection Series.


----------



## RichBrewer (Jan 15, 2007)

I can understand the concern. I've got a WE white Zin. kit and the instructions say the wine must be at .096 or lower before the stabilizing, fining and F pack are added during step 3 or the wine won't clear properly. Mine has been at 1.099 for 2 days now so I'm waiting.


----------



## artieandgumbo (Jan 16, 2007)

So what should you do if it doesn't go to the proper SG level - do you add more yeast to try to make it ferment again or just keep waiting? How long do you wait before trying something else?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 16, 2007)

artieandgumbo said:


> So what should you do if it doesn't go to the proper SG level - do you add more yeast to try to make it ferment again or just keep waiting? How long do you wait before trying something else?



It all depends on how close you are. If you are above 1.00 you probably have a stuck fermentation and you would have to try to make a yeast starter with some yeast, nutrient and some of the wine to add to the wine to try to get the fermentation again. If you are under 1.00 first I would check the calibration of my hydrometer and go from there. If you are under 1.00 you will not get the fermentation started again. Normally, most issues with an SG that is under 1.00 is misreading the hydrometer or the temps are off thus giving a false reading.

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Jan 17, 2007)

RichBrewer said:


> Mine has been at 1.099 for 2 days now so I'm waiting.


Rich, I guess you mean .999?




artieandgumbo said:


> So what should you do if it doesn't go to the proper SG level - do you add more yeast to try to make it ferment again or just keep waiting? How long do you wait before trying something else?


If it's only a couple of points off your 'expected' FG just give it a little more time (a day or two) - That'll give the yeast cells left time to work on the last remaining sugars. 
When you degass test again. It may well drop a few points. CO2 in your wine can give false readings on the hydrometer.


----------



## RichBrewer (Jan 17, 2007)

Caplan said:


> Rich, I guess you mean .999?



LOL Yes. I'm not used to gravity dropping no lower than about 1.010 with my beers. 
So you think the wine might be a tad sweet at 1.099?


----------



## Caplan (Jan 19, 2007)

RichBrewer said:


> LOL Yes. I'm not used to gravity dropping no lower than about 1.010 with my beers.
> So you think the wine might be a tad sweet at 1.099?


A 'tad' sweet yes! - Don't bottle it just yet, bottle bombs _may_ be an issue ....


----------

